
The doodle theorem, and beyond - ColinWright
http://chalkdustmagazine.com/features/the-doodle-theorem-and-beyond/
======
JadeNB
I expected this to be the traditional dusty introduction to the lovely but
well worn Königsberg problem, but found the exposition lively and engaging
even as someone who has seen this many times before. A lovely piece of work!

------
patcallier
this is cool but I do get annoyed when an explanatory piece explicitly divides
the audience according to who does and doesn't know the trick and says of the
latter "at this point some of you will be spluttering"... well-written in
general but it is important not to alienate people who don't get it yet.

~~~
tmpryid
I was really confused at his example here, so I drew this:

[http://i.imgur.com/NBVPiCE.png](http://i.imgur.com/NBVPiCE.png)

then I realized that his example was meant to be interpreted as a single
disconnected graph, rather than two separate examples.

------
buro9
Cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:chalkdu...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:chalkdustmagazine.com/features/the-
doodle-theorem-and-beyond/&num=1&safe=off&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

~~~
Dylan16807
Half the article is useless without the images

[http://archive.is/Ox8GQ](http://archive.is/Ox8GQ)

